# Wlan WPA2 einrichten

## linux88

Hallo Leute,

durch eure hilfe habe ich es jetzt endlich geschafft  Gentoo erfolgreich zu installieren KDE ist auch schon drauf und eine bestehende I-net verbindug habe ich gottsei dank auch  :Smile: 

Jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur noch ein Problem und zwar:

Ich möchte gerne Wlan nutzen können auf mein Notebook jedoch bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin, ich habe schon all mögliche beschreibungen durch jedoch alles ohne erfolg.

Ich bin nun im KDE drinn und wollte erstmal mit dem befehl iwconfig testen was da so bei mir abgeht da kam gleich die antwort das er diesen Befehl nicht kennt.

Daraufhin habe ich wpa_supplicant und net-wireless tools installiert nun klappt der befehl iwconfig.

Zusätlich habe ich wpa_supplicant auch grafisch in KDE Installiert, dort ist wenn ich es starte Adapter und Network nicht anklickbar

Wen ich das nun eingebe bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> 

 

Wpa_Supplicant ist im Kernel aktiviert das bestätigt mir:

grep CONFIG_PACKET /usr/src/linux/.config

Meine Wlan-taste auf F12 leuchtet BLAU=Aktiviert     wenn deaktiviert=RoT mit einer alten Live-Cd bei meinen ersten Installations versuchen konnte man dies nicht aktivieren nun aber ja waraus ich schließe das die doch irgendwie erkannt wird ?

Jetzt Frage ich mich natürlich was ich machen soll ich habe garkein plan mehr.

Der Befehl lspci gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)
> 
> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 1)
> ...

 

Hoffe das jemand von euch lösungen parat hat am liebesten step by step  ich habs echt über etliche anleitungen versucht aber ich bekomm ich einfach nicht hin

Vielen Dank

----------

## forrestfunk81

Eine eindeutigere Bezeichnung deines Wlan Adapters bekommst du mit "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:". Hier auf meinem Laptop (auch Broadcom 4313):

```
# lspci -vnn -d 14e4:

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

 ....

```

Und wie schon in deinem anderen Thread geschrieben, funktioniert das hier mit dem brcm80211 Treiber gut. Auf der Seite findest du auch ne Beschreibung zur Kernel Konfiguration. Ich benutze den schon seit knapp 1.5 Jahren, da war der noch Staging Treiber, es hat aber immer gut geklappt.

Andere mögliche Treiber: net-wireless/broadcom-sta oder b43.

Der broadcom-sta hat bei mir funktioniert, aber wenig Durchsatz gebracht. Den b43 hab ich nicht zum laufen gebracht. Hier gibts auch noch weitere Infos zu b43 und broadcom-sta. Auf den beiden linuxwireless.org Seiten findest du mit Hilfe der Device Id von oben, welcher Treiber für deinen Adapter funktioniert.

[edit]Du brauchst auch noch die Firmware: sys-kernel/linux-firmware

----------

## linux88

Hey habe den befehl jetzt auch mal ausgeführt und er zeigt mir genau das gleiche an wie bei dir  :Smile: 

Ich habe jetzt wie beschrieben:

Broadcom brcmsmac driver

Support for both 32 and 64 bit Linux kernels 

Firmware installation

Copy brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw and brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw to /lib/firmware/brcm (or wherever firmware is normally installed on your system).

gemacht soll heißen ich habe jetzt 2 dateien

brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw 

brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw 

im Ordner /lib/firmware/brcm  gedownloadet    den ordner brcm gab es nicht als hab ich den vorher erstellt.

Was muss den jetzt weiter gemacht werden ?

Ich finde dort nichts weiter 

Gruß

----------

## forrestfunk81

Da war ich zu langsam mit dem editieren. Wenn du sys-kernel/linux-firmware über portage installierst, brauchst du die Firmware nicht manuell installieren und du bekommst immer schön Updates. In dem Link von oben steht die Kernel Konfiguration:

```

Device Drivers

    -> Network device support

        -> Wireless LAN

            -> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

Device Drivers

    -> Broadcom specific AMBA

        -> <M> BCMA support

            -> [*] Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus 
```

Kernel bauen, booten, fertig.

----------

## linux88

Wenn ich das emergen will kommt folgendes

 *Quote:*   

> exploit tmp # emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

was soll ich nun tun

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab im Laptop keine Radeon, aber soweit ich weiß sind die meisten Radeon Firmwares auch im Paket linux-firmware enthalten. Ich würd also versuchen radeon-ucode zu deinstallieren, linux-firmware installieren und checken, ob deine Grafikkarte noch funktioniert. Wenn nicht, dann das ganze wieder zurück, radeon-ucode drauf und die Broadcom Firmware manuell installieren, wie du es schon getan hast

[edit]Hat nix mit dem Problem hier zu tun, aber es ist generell empfehlenswert die News zu lesen, die dir angezeigt werden. "eselect news list" und "eselect news read".

----------

## linux88

Ok werd ich jetzt versuchen

nur noch eins dann der Eintrag :

 -> Wireless LAN 

            -> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver 

ist bei mir nicht vorhanden ?

hier die gnaze liste :

 *Quote:*   

> --- Wireless LAN                                                                             │ │  
> 
>   │ │                      < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                               │ │  
> 
>   │ │                      < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware                           │ │  
> ...

 

wieso fehlt das bei mir ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Welchen Kernel und welche Version nutzt du denn?

```
# uname -a

Linux i5 3.4.0-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Jun 1 01:33:48 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# eix gentoo-sources -I

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

   (3.0.17-r2)   3.0.17-r2^bs

   (3.0.26)   (~)3.0.26^bs

   (3.0.29)   (~)3.0.29^bs

   (3.1.10-r1)   3.1.10-r1^bs

   (3.2.1-r2)   3.2.1-r2^bs

   (3.2.12)   3.2.12^bs

   (3.2.14)   (~)3.2.14^bs

   (3.2.16)   (~)3.2.16^bs

   (3.3.0)   (~)3.3.0^bs

   (3.3.1)   (~)3.3.1^bs

   (3.3.2)   (~)3.3.2^bs

   (3.3.3)   (~)3.3.3^bs

   (3.3.4)   (~)3.3.4^bs

   (3.3.5)   (~)3.3.5^bs

   (3.3.7)   (~)3.3.7^bs

   (3.4.0)   (~)3.4.0^bs

   {{build deblob symlink}}

     Installed versions:  3.4.0(3.4.0)^bs(11:10:40 PM 05/30/2012)(-build -deblob -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.4 kernel tree

```

Der brcm Treiber ist erst in den letzten Kernel Versionen (glaub 3.3) aus dem Staging Bereich (testing) in den normalen Bereich gewandert.

----------

## linux88

```
exploit linux # uname -a

Linux exploit 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jun 15 15:57:23 CEST 2012 i686 AMD Phenom(tm) II N620 Dual-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

exploit linux # eix gentoo-sources -I

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

        (3.0.17-r2)     3.0.17-r2!b!s

        (3.0.26)        ~3.0.26!b!s

        (3.0.29)        ~3.0.29!b!s

        (3.0.33)        ~3.0.33!b!s

        (3.1.10-r1)     3.1.10-r1!b!s

        (3.2.1-r2)      3.2.1-r2!b!s

        (3.2.12)        3.2.12!b!s

        (3.2.14)        ~3.2.14!b!s

        (3.2.16)        ~3.2.16!b!s

        (3.3.0) ~3.3.0!b!s

        (3.3.1) ~3.3.1!b!s

        (3.3.2) ~3.3.2!b!s

        (3.3.3) ~3.3.3!b!s

        (3.3.4) ~3.3.4!b!s

        (3.3.5) ~3.3.5!b!s

        (3.3.7) ~3.3.7!b!s

        (3.3.8) ~3.3.8!b!s

        (3.4.0) ~3.4.0!b!s

        (3.4.2) ~3.4.2!b!s

        (3.4.2-r1)      ~3.4.2-r1!b!s

        {build deblob symlink}

     Installed versions:  3.2.12(3.2.12)!b!s(15:49:47 06/15/12)(-build -deblob -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.4 kernel tree

```

EDIT

Ach man ich bin auch nen trottel  ich war die ganze zeit am falschen ufer 

Ich habe mein kernel bei der Installation mit genkernel all gebaut

und bin jetzt in /usr/src/linux  reingegangen und habe make menconfig gemacht dort ist der eintrag nicht vorhanden.

Jetzt habe ich mal genkernel --menuconfig all gemacht und sie da der eintrag ist vorhanden

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ach ja, da war noch was.... Also mit 3.2 wurde der brcm80211 Treiber aus dem Staging Bereich in den normalen Bereich aufgenommen, kann aber nur aktiviert werden wenn der bcma Treiber deaktiviert ist (Diskussion dazu hier). Das witzige dabei ist, dass ab 3.3 der brcm80211 den bcma Treiber nutzt. Wie die Kernel Config mit 3.2 im Detail aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich die 3.2er Version übersprungen hab. Du kann entweder den 3.2er Kernel nehmen, bcma deaktiveren und den brcm aktivieren oder auf 3.4 wechseln und die Konfiguration von oben nehmen. Für letzteres musst du den Kernel in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen.

```
echo sys-kernel/gentoo-sources >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## linux88

Danke erstmal  für deine Geduld  :Smile: 

ich weiß nicht ob du es noch gelsen hast  ich habe an meinen Beitrag noch ein Edit drann gehangen, der vermisste eintrag ist doch da.

Sollte dein Text jetzt grade darauf aufgebaut sein weil der Eintrag nicht vorhanden war kan ich dann ganz normal wie oben beschrieben von dir weietr machen?

Also radeon-ucode deeinstallieren dann:

  Device Drivers 

    -> Network device support 

        -> Wireless LAN 

            -> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver 

Device Drivers 

    -> Broadcom specific AMBA 

        -> <M> BCMA support 

            -> [*] Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus

kernel bauen und neu booten ?

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht wirklich genau wie du das meinst ich verteh langsam nur noch bahnhof  garnicht mal so einfach das ganze.

Normalerweise versuch ich ja schon soviel wie möglich selber rauszubekommen aber das was jetzt hier los ist sprängt meinen kopf

----------

## forrestfunk81

Also radeon-ucode deeinstallieren, linux-firmware installieren, folgendes aktivieren:

```

  Device Drivers 

    -> Network device support 

        -> Wireless LAN 

            -> <M> Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver 

 
```

Und folgendes nicht aktivieren (geht unter Kernel Version 3.2 nicht zusammen mit Broadcom IEEE802.11n, sonst verschwindet das wieder)

```

Device Drivers 

    -> Broadcom specific AMBA 

        -> < > BCMA support 

```

Kernel bauen, booten und beten  :Wink: 

Ab Kernel Version 3.3 musst du BCMA support und Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus auch aktivieren.

----------

## linux88

Ok Deeinstallation war erfolgreich  und die installation linux-firmware ebendso

jetzt mach ich mich an den kernel ran

Wenn ich dort alles eingestellt habe und das ganez abschließend save muss ich dann nochmal  # genkernel all    durchführen ? oder reicht das nur zu saven und dann neu zu booten ?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab genkernel nie genutzt. Aber der Kernel muss schon neukompiliert werden. Keine Ahnung wie man das mit genkernel macht. Du kannst aber mal mit deinem alten aktuellen Kernel rebooten, um zu sehen ob deine Grafikkarte auch ohne ucode und mit linux-firmware funktioniert. Ich bin jetzt erstmal raus, Biergarten + Fußball

----------

## linux88

ah der kompiliert schon von alleine nach dem ich das ganze gespeichert habe

Ja dafür isset jetzt zu spät  egal jetzt heißt es alles oder nix

Das dauert jetzt ne ewigkeit aber ich hoffe das es erfogreich sein wird.

Aufjedenfall ein großes Danke an dir für deine bemühungen

Ich meld mich wieder sobal der reboot vollzogen ist

Gruß

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So das Werk ist vollbracht und zwar erfolgreich  glaub ich doch zumindest

iwconfig gibt mir das

```
exploit ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Wie muss ich nun weiter vorgehen ?

Im Kde WPA-GUI  kann ich leider immnoch kein ADAPTER oder Network auswählen, dafür steht da das hier: could not get status from wpa_supplican

Ich habe in mein vodafone router nur WPA2 gewählt zur verschlüsselung wie geh ich jetzt weiter vor ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Geschafft

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe es geschafft WPA2 läuft super  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank euch allen

Und das war die lösung:

Von Pika85 aus einen anderen Thread  "Installation mit WPA"

```
wpa_passphrase deineSSID "deinWlanPasswort" >> /etc/wpa.conf
```

zusätzlich habe ich die /etc/wpa.conf erweitert:

```
nano -w /etc/wpa.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

crtl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="Bei mir Gentoo"

   psk="Dein WPA2 Passwort"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA2

   pairwise=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

und meine /etc/conf.d/net sieht so aus

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

nun weiter mit den von Pika85 geposteten Befehl:

Dann wpa_supplicant ausführen:

Code:	

```
wpa_supplicant -i (z.b) wlan0 -c /etc/wpa.conf -B
```

Anschliessend noch per

Code:

```
dhcpcd wlan0 
```

eine Ip Automatisch beziehen

Das wars garnicht mal so schwer wenn man weiß wie

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie das alles beim reboot bestehen bleibt ?

muss jedesmal

```

wpa_supplicant -i (z.b) wlan0 -c /etc/wpa.conf -B   
```

ausführen um die verbindung neu aufzubauen

Wie mach ich das ?

Könnte es vllt. sein das ich den Befehl "wpa_supplicant -i  wlan0 -c /etc/wpa.conf -B"    in /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant  einfügen muss also im runscript ? oder bin ich da total falsch ?

Ich habe nun mal versucht wpa_supplicant zum runlevel default hinzuzufügen also :

```
rc-update add wpa_supplicant default
```

Hat auch problemlos geklappt nur nach dem reboot schafft wpa_supplicant keine verbindung mehr auszubauen in wpa-Gui sieht man dann bei status das es hin und her springt.

deswegen hab ich das wieder aus den runlevel entfernt

```
rc-update del wpa_supplicant default
```

würde mich über weitere vorschläge freuen.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Super, dass es geklappt hat. 

Du kannst dir auch mal NetworkManager anschauen. Dann kannst du das grafische Tool von KDE nutzen und musst nicht mit den config files rumfrickeln. Ist vorallem ganz hilfreich, wenn man öfters in verschiedenen Wlans unterwegs ist.

----------

## linux88

Ja das werde ich mir jetzt mal was genauer angucken Danke für den Tipp.

Haste auch noch nen rat für mein Problem? also  wenn ich nen reboot mache das meine wlan einstellungen gespeichert bleiben ich muss nämlich jedesmal  

```
wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa.conf -B 
```

machen damit mein wlan wieder funktioniert

----------

## forrestfunk81

Nein, leider nicht. Ich nutze NetworkManager, der übernimmt das alles für mich.

----------

## Max Steel

deine modules Zeile ist veraltet. Seit baselayout2+openrc sollte sie anders aussehen (ich glaube das war modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant" aber nagel mich nich drauf fest)

----------

## Erdie

Wpa_supplicant ist auch ganz gut im Wiki beschrieben:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Grüße

Erdie

----------

